# MMA gym in Brooklyn (Greenpoint)



## GracieBrooklyn (Feb 7, 2012)

Dear All,

If you live in Brooklyn, you probably wished for a MMA gym in the neighborhood.
Well, now you do! Renzo Gracie Fight Academy is located on 100 Bayard St.(Across McCarren Park Pool) Call us at 718-704-0631 for more detail.


----------

